# Miracle Detail - 2011 Pagani Zonda Tricolore - 1 of 3 worldwide - Cost £1.3 million.



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

A 2011 Pagani Zonda Tricolore - 1 of 3 worldwide.

Cost £1.3 million. Top Speed: 220 mph,
0-60 mph: 3.4 seconds
Engine: 7.3L mid-mounted V12 678 HP

The Tricolore is constructed from a special carbon-titanium weave left bare but for a clear blue lacquer.

HD Video: 




Pics: 

















































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow Paul, what an absolute gorgeous car to work on, looks great :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh my, that is a very special car indeed. Absolutely fantastic finish as always Paul!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning mate.... where was this done? In the UK or abroad? Noticed it's a left hooker


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_One word....Fantastic....:thumb:_


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Fantastic work Paul, amazing looking car.

Clarke


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And one more amaizing work done by you...:doublesho!

Is simply amaizing the work, car and attention to the details.

Best regards,

Jorge.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Easily the best looking car i have ever seen. Working on it must of been class. Is correcting the body work on that alot different from normal super cars


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

1.3million for a detail:doublesho






































lol only joking fella lol

stunnning:thumb:

anthony


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Fantastic work there Paul, looks amazing after. Liking the video!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

DETAIL said:


> 1.3million for a detail:doublesho
> 
> lol only joking fella lol
> 
> ...


lol, that would be "the la-di-da detail"... :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

holy hell id love to work on a motor like that

great work paul lucky man


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Is that at Bob Forstner, Park Lane ? 

If so its about time they detailed their stock. All the cars in the showroom need a good detail. 

Very shocking as its full of super super cars.

Thanks for the pic's, a joy to view !


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thats my dream lotto winners car , very nice work there :thumb:


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Amazing work! Would love to learn to reach anywhere near Paul's level (I'm sure a lot of us would)


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats just bloody porn that is. :thumb:

I used to think i`d be happy with just a C12, but now if i do win the lottery i`ll be shelling out double for one of these beasts. :driver:

O yeah, nice work by the way. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Paul, the MF that is sitting is quite plush. Can you tell who makes it, I am currently struggling with marring after using the sonus cloths  

Thanks John. 

P.S. The clear on that looks superb. What are your polishing stages ?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a cracking place to work on a stunning car! :argie:


----------



## S3-DAVE (Jun 1, 2010)

That has to be the worlds sexist car ever built




And excellent work again Paul:thumb:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

Amazing !!


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

lucky man Paul. 
i got to do an Aston Martin next week and im scared hehehe. do you ever get scared working on cars like that?????


your the man:buffer:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

northva said:


> lucky man Paul.
> i got to do an Aston Martin next week and im scared hehehe. do you ever get scared working on cars like that?????
> 
> your the man:buffer:


No, there all just painted shapes.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Miracle Detail said:


> No, there all just painted shapes.


some shapes are just more awkward than others....

noticed the rear air ducts on this one, don't normally have those on Zondas


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Paul

Could you not find a decent T-Shirt to wear for such a lovely car? :lol: :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> Paul, the MF that is sitting is quite plush. Can you tell who makes it, I am currently struggling with marring after using the sonus cloths
> 
> Thanks John.
> 
> P.S. The clear on that looks superb. What are your polishing stages ?


See Matt @ i4detailing mate! :thumb:

Usual processes, 3M range, FC+, 80349, ultrafina or Swissvax cleaner fluid pro


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The usual exceptional work Mr Dalton:thumb:


----------



## Dom_500 (Feb 4, 2010)

wow what an amazing car, looks fantatsic :thumb:


----------



## tallandy (Nov 24, 2007)

Astonishing car, fantastic work looks superb.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

How much! 

Fantastic work on a overpriced but loverly car.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

saw this one the ther day and it is absolutly amazing.. quality work as always!!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I bet it's an absolute bugger to work on, all those little bits in the way..

Great job and beautiful car..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice work Paul


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

vince007 said:


> Thats my dream lotto winners car , very nice work there :thumb:


thats beyond the price of a lotto winnder maybe a euromillions winner lol


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

A wish called Zonda . Nice one dude!


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

When your asked to work your magic on them sort of cars....... you know life is good lol!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

That is a stunning car and excellent work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work Paul :thumb:


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Stunning job there paul 
just a tech question for you what was the depth of that clear blue laquer /clearcoat.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very very nice paul


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

That is just simply stunning.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

great work on a very nice car

but what's with the stripe's on the bonnet,that's somthing you'd see on a boy racer's corsa


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice Paul!!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

That is pure beautiful!!!

Nice detail work too... ;-)


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

worth every £ :car:

nice work sir:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Truly amazing car and finish! :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> great work on a very nice car
> 
> but what's with the stripe's on the bonnet,that's somthing you'd see on a boy racer's corsa


no comparason though is there?...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

truly awesome work Paul :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Never seen a car with a gay glove box before.

Looks great tho


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

amazing car! nice work too!


----------



## RusstySheriffsB (Feb 15, 2010)

did you need to wash and clay before you corrected it or was it a once over with a quick detailer then crack on with the rotary?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice car and finish..............:thumb:

You are a brave man, I don't go near my Fab with jeans on let alone a Zonda!!


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

Simply stunning Paul :argie:


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW > Great work, i cant believe you got to work on that car, its one of my favourites, what a rarity - STUNNING


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> no comparason though is there?...


very true Kev

the price of the stripes could buy 4-5 corsa's lol

still not fond of the stripe's as i think they take away from the beauty of the car


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Top job mate. Got to be my most favourite car of all time.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

wallzyuk said:


> Top job mate. Got to be my most favourite car of all time.


Yes, its one of my favourites now!!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn you miracle detail, I long to do exotic cars like you!!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning motor!!!:driver: :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic car nice work


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

love the Zonda! Awesome detail & pics :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Juicy Jen said:


> Simply stunning Paul :argie:


Thanks Jen !


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Miracle Detail said:


> Thanks Jen !


Flirt :wave:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Flirt :wave:


pmsl! joker!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Another Zonda video/pic thread coming soon, got a little carried away with this one, 12mins long the HD video, but I think its worth it, lots of action shots polishing in time lapse mode and the car is just stunning, I could look at this and the Tricolore forever.

Purely stunning! 










Then its on to sorting out pics and footage of this Zonda !!










Kind regards
Paul


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

some stunning work there fella


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Flirt :wave:


:lol:


----------

